# My friend wants to sponsor me how do we go about it?



## caprice (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a friend who has lived in the US now for about 5 years for university but now she is moving back to Manchester, UK to go to grad school. She told me that when I plan to go to England she will sponsor me to work there. She said though she is unsure if her being out of the country will affect her ability to sponsor me. What should we do?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Does she own a business? Is it registered for sponsorship?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Does she own a business? Is it registered for sponsorship?


As nyclon says, the only people who can sponsor you to work there are employers registered with UKBA. The only other kind of sponsorship that gives you the right to work is for a family member, such as through marriage, unmarried partnership or (same-sex) civil partnership. If your friend is a girlfriend and you have lived together for at least two years, unmarried partnership visa may be possible. The rules are changing from 9th July and she will need to be earning £18,600 gross to sponsor you, plus housing, or a large amount in savings between the two of you (up to £62,500).


----------



## caprice (Jan 27, 2012)

Her dad is a doctor so maybe he can squeeze me in somewhere. otherwise, looks like a need to win the lottery.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure winning the Lottery will help much either, unfortunately. You can only enter the UK long-term under particular circumstances (for example: family/partner settlement, worker in particular occupations and schemes, study, and entitlement through ancestry).

To come here on a working visa, you need to fit into a particular category (and they're quite specific). Take a look at this page: UK Border Agency | Working in the UK

Failing that, another option would be to study in the UK?


----------

